# Sad rat gathering



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Bow is a very old lady and she had a respiratory attack at the weekend. We thought it was all over for her and so did all the other rats - they were in free range time and they all came and gathered round Bow and watched her - occasionally coming forward one by one to give her a small lick before backing off again. It was the creepiest and most saddest thing in the world.

Luckily Bow seems determined to live a bit longer - she came out of it and was happily washed by the other rats. And then it was back to ratting as normal.

I've never seen anything like this. Bow has had a respiratory attack once before - a few months ago - but the other rats didn't really acknowledge anything was wrong. This time it was as if they were saying goodbye. It was horrible.

These are my first rats so I don't have experience of what happens when they die...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is Bow on medication for her respiratory issues?

And yes some rats are very aware of when their friend is not well and is likely leaving them. Others are oblivious. :

I find that every once in awhile when a rat in another colony passes ALL my rats are very quiet as it happens, no exuberant chases in the cage, etc...just quiet munching and staring out of the cages.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

She is now, but i wasn't aware she had an illness before it happened. No sneezing. No wheezing. No noises when she breathes. 

But she is very old and slow. She has a lump as well - since she's so old we didn't want to put her through an operation. I don't think she's in any pain - she still likes to have her free range time (and her chocolate complan lol) and the fact that she survived this respiratory attack despite her age shows how much she wants to live. I'm going to really miss her when she does go. She's gone from a human-hating rat to a lovely squishy one and she's the smartest animal I have ever known.

I'm worried about the other rats too. it was heartbreaking to see them surrounding her like that saying goodbye. They'll miss her.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

It's good to hear that your girl is such a fighter. She must be really happy and obviously well taken care of. Hopefully she sticks around for a bit longer.
However when she does pass just remember that she's gone to a great place and will be happy will all the yogies she can eat =)



stephigigo said:


> And then it was back to ratting as normal.


That's by far one of the silliest things I've ever heard. I love it <3. I actually giggled as I read that.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the verb "ratting". Hard to explain to non-believers what it means. You 'll only understand its meaning if you know rats; it makes you smile.


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Give my best wishes to Bow!!!!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you know about how old she is? Bless her brave little heart and maybe she'll stick around awhile.
Hindu's believe People are reborn as Rats, and it seems to explain much for me.
Spider


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Bow's been OK the past week, but I think she's about ready to leave me and the others. She's very very tired and spends most of her time asleep by my radiator. I'm very sad but I'm OK. She's not the same energetic rattie she used to be so I already miss her. It's very sad to see a rat age and be unable to play like they used to.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its hard to watch our rats age, but as long as when she's awake her eyes are bright and she's interested in the world, she still wants to stay


----------



## TedBundy (Feb 28, 2009)

yes some rats do that. It's cute but they can sence that something is ammis.


----------

